# Cgc



## Mehpenn (Jan 18, 2010)

For those of you who have completed CGC with your dog....
What was your most difficult task? 
How many times did it take til you passed?


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Most difficult tasks for Maizie: Down and come when called

Most dogs have the most trouble with staying calm during a greeting and 3 minute separation, according to my old trainer. Several in our class failed right off the bat by jumping up during the greeting.

Maizie passed the first time she took the test at 7 mos. old.


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

The most difficult for my two Danes was ignoring the other dog. They both want to at least sniff ? They did both pass the first attempt. Didn't do Asaah's until she was about three before we did the therapy dog test (got her at age 2 1/2).


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

We passed on the first test. I didn't have any problems with this test. Two dogs failed the sit stays and I think that was the test a dog failed because it drank water from a bowl.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Lucky passed at 6 months old but I worked with him several times a day. I would say the sit and stay. He was easily distracted as a young puppy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Sailor and Chante' passed on the first try and the separation was the hardest. Both dogs craned their necks trying to find me. At the training yard when we tested dogs I would say that for most dogs, the separation was the hardest. We had several that pottied as soon as their owners were out of sight. Another common cause of failing during the separation was excessive barking.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Charmed said:


> Sailor and Chante' passed on the first try and the separation was the hardest. Both dogs craned their necks trying to find me. At the training yard when we tested dogs I would say that for most dogs, the separation was the hardest. We had several that pottied as soon as their owners were out of sight. Another common cause of failing during the separation was excessive barking.


I was nervous about that separation too. Babykins was still in her whimpering phase and I was so scared she would whimper and fail. The testers explained they would accept a little quiet whimper - they were looking for distress and other inappropriate behavior.

I make a habit of going a half hour early to my classes - gives my dog a chance to make her marking pee outside and time to get used to the space - smells, noises etc. For CGC it worked out well that there were two other people who often came early so we could practice the loose leash walking around other dogs.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

The hardest thing for Lily was to not lick the friendly stranger, for Javelin it was the supervised separation. For Peeves the whole thing was no big deal. Everybody passed on the first test.


----------



## Bellesdad0417 (May 18, 2014)

For Finn it was paying attention to the other dogs and not me.

But yeah we passed on the first try.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

My Doberman passed the first time. I thought he was going to mess up with passing by the other dog so closely. He looked like he was going to react, just started to for one split of a second, but then checked himself..._all by himself_. Good boy. So, he passed with flying colors, did beautifully on everything else. 

I have not bothered doing that with my present dogs yet. I think it's especially important when it's a protection breed...I think it helps with home owner's insurance. But anyhow, best of luck if you do it. I may get around to it one of these days.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

One of the first command most puppies learn is sit. For service dogs the first thing you teach a dog is actually "focus". I actually think focus command would help a lot with the cgc 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

For Archie it was the two times I walked up to another person and shook hands or said hi WITHOUT him getting to do a greeting. Once it's just a person, the other time I believe there's a dog present. He did fine with walking through a crowd or otherwise passing people we ignored, but seeing me say hi to someone without him also getting to say hi is a major injustice in his world.

He passed on his first try, though honestly, the only reason was because there were a bunch of people testing ahead of us. So by the time we went in he was exhausted from having to focus around the other dogs and owners in the waiting room. The testers had also worked with him in classes in the past, and the test was in the same room where we did all our CGC training. If you tried to administer a CGC test on him on a random day now, he would probably fail.

Our tester also allowed whimpering/whining during the supervised separation. When she brought him back to me, she said, "He was fine; he just wanted me to know he wasn't happy about it." So that was apparently good enough.

The dogs in our class had a really hard time recovering from distractions and dealing with unusual-looking people (large hats, etc.). They had a person on crutches in the crowd section, and some of the dogs really freaked out about that. Archie's mostly oblivious to that, but it really threw some of them off.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

lisasgirl said:


> The dogs in our class had a really hard time recovering from distractions and dealing with unusual-looking people (large hats, etc.). They had a person on crutches in the crowd section, and some of the dogs really freaked out about that. Archie's mostly oblivious to that, but it really threw some of them off.


haha, where I tested, the trainers love to make it fun - we had zombies - zombies in wheelchairs, zombies using walkers and crutches and even the kids who were part of the crowd were walking around like zombies. It was quite the challenge since I don't think any of us have walked our dog in a crowd of zombies.


----------

